# Any neat ideas on setting up a 'temporary' fence?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

We may move in the summer-fall, but I am going to have a BUNCH of kids running around in spring *three lamanchas for sure, and hopefully, a few NDs* and I wanted to set up a temporary fencing system *no wooden corner posts* that is foolproof for both the goaties and the dogs but easy to remove *well, not 'easy' but something like that* . any neat ideas?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

electric fence netting -- and you can easily pack it up and take it with you  worth the investment :thumb:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah that 

Or... we did this for chickens as a temporary pen until we build a new enclosure. Chain link. We used a long section, pounded a few metal pipes into the ground and attached the fence with some wire. It's sturdy enough to stop a dog, tall enough to keep them from flying over and easy enough to remove in the spring.

Good luck


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

We use $20 cattle panels from TSC. When we put then up we only use one Tpost per pannel at they half way point then we zip tie with the large black ties the ends together. This is holding in 3 adult goats and 4 young ones. We just go out and check ties once a month and it works great. Then when we move the pen or can afford to add panels its really simple.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Cattles panels for sure if it were us. Depending on the length of the panels (I think they are about 16 ft?) we use two T-posts per panel and secure it with zip ties. Works great for temp fencing!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Cattle panels for sure...I love having them if I need them. Worth the investment :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

LOVE cattle and hog panels. We have around 20 that I use for temperary breeding pens. They're easy to put up while still sturdy enough to keep the goats in. You can use t-posts and pound them in to keep them up or you can just make a small square pen out of four panels and they usually stay up great.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm gonna run into town soon and get an estimate of hog paneling and electric fencing. 
thanks everyone.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

For the small kids you may want to use the sheep & goat panels from TSC or the panels that are 4X4 square. The 4X4 are a little more pricey, but are taller. You can use T-posts to put it up.


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

Cow panels work great. Currently Atwoods has the best prices around here. If you need to keep kids in too you can just lace the bottom few squares with yarn or wire, as long as predators are not a concern they will usually just pop back in when they want to be with momma. 

Evan


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

We have used x pens as tempary fencing. You just have to make sure that it is steked into the ground well


----------

